# Brick Veneer support over large opening.



## Atlantex (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm a new designer for a residential developer and I've come across a seemingly basic question that I'm having trouble answering. I'm designing a 2-story home with a 2 car garage. The house has a standard brick veneer and per IRC2003 R703.7.3 veneer above openings shall be supported on lintels with the spans given in table R703.7.3. According to the table the largest span of a lintel with one story of brick veneer above is 12'-0". This has me confused because a standard two-car garage door is 16'+. So how does one support the veneer above the garage door? This seems like such a common issue that the code should reference it rather than requiring that a solution be engineered.

Looking at R703.7.2.1 there is no maximum span for supporting the veneer on a steel angle but I'm wondering if this applies it does not reference openings.

If there's anything that I can clarify please let me know. Otherwise, thank you in advance for any assistance or suggestions you can provide.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Educated guess on what I have had in the past is a 12" steel I beam w another piece of flat steel welded to it this serves as the door header and can carry the load of the brick


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

what i have done in the past is angle iron over the opening extending 8 inches over onto the brick(each side of opening).lag bolt it into your header about every two feet.set jack legs under it in a few spots where sagging is for sure to happen.and lay your brick.i know this may not be to code,but i have yet to have any problems.
good luck


----------



## Atlantex (Jul 31, 2007)

stacker said:


> what i have done in the past is angle iron over the opening extending 8 inches over onto the brick(each side of opening).lag bolt it into your header about every two feet.set jack legs under it in a few spots where sagging is for sure to happen.and lay your brick.i know this may not be to code,but i have yet to have any problems.
> good luck


Thank you for the suggestion. At this point my primary concern is designing to code so I can get the plans approved and the permit issued. I'm just amazed that I can't seem to find anything in the IRC2003, the 2004 Supplement to the IRC2003, the IRC2003 Commentary, or the IBC2003 that discusses supporting a veneer over a span as large as a garage door where there is a story above the garage. The IRC (R703.7.3) states that the allowable span is 20' using a 2'-6"x3.5"x5/16" steel angle, but this applies only when there is no story above. When there IS a story above the span drops to 12'-0" which is 4' short of what I need. 

I'm thinking I must be missing something in the code. However, I have found that an action was brought to the ICC to amend the code to add a design method for spans over large openings, including two car garage doors, up to 18'-3". Unfortunately the amendment was rejected on the basis that the language needed clarification and the span should be increased to 18'-6" so it has yet to be included in the IRC and thus I cannot build to these specifications until it is adopted, likely as a revision to the IRC2006. In the mean time I'm stumped.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You may have to do it via calculation. Go to BIA.org and look under Technical notes for Tech Note 31B. That should at least give you a basis on which to base your design, and a reference source to help with approval.


----------



## RAY MERCHANT (Aug 6, 2007)

STACKER IS 100 % RIGHT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigbricklayer (May 14, 2006)

The first pic we did the method Stacker mentioned 3"x4" angle iron lagged into the header. The second pic has a bit of an arch to it but we don't use an angle iron at all on those.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Interesting combination of brick and stone. I like HO's who have the guts to go for something out of the ordinary.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*MY 2 cents*

I'm a Gen in the Bay area,All our projects Must have Eng stamp. Also I do struct.welding. Because of our seismic location we must build strong.
I use a lot of 4"x 12" steel tube , Id weld 3/8" thick angle to this tube to carry brick. Supported by 4x4" tubing on each end. All would be 1/4" wall. I've worked so much with My eng. I think like Him. Using the code to size ,is a poor sub. for engineering,Don't understand that!


----------

